# what kind of artist u r?



## Haytham (Feb 19, 2010)

if u were a music artist ,what music genre u feel u can express yourself through it the best?


----------



## Haytham (Feb 19, 2010)

to me it's a singer/songwriter genre


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

IDK...I've thought about that because music is somethign I've been interested in pursuing...I wouldn't like to to think I had a specific genre, but I'm obviously gonna take things from the styles I listen to...I would say something folky and slightly indieish. Idk lol


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

.... i think a writing songs on the cello and piano and perhaps some drums occasionally


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I would love to just be on an indie label...or maybe self promoted even though that would be hard. I mean I could have my own sound untouched my modern technology...that's what i would want


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

JAZZ!

I love to make jazz. 

My first piano teacher and I would spend all lesson improvising...blues and jazz and soul. It probably sounded very eightyearoldish but it sounded fantabulous to me! When she wanted me to play in the school assembly, though, gosh well that was a disaster! I would do terribly playing for PEOPLE...


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I DO make music, and it seems I can and do express myself the most successfully when I make music such as this (check 'em both--my music is pretty varied):


----------



## museummouth (Mar 7, 2010)

i really don't know which genre my music fits into. i just write and play and feel and sing.

Katie Osborne Music on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

there you go!


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

Singer/songwriter, but if I was really, really emotional I'm thinking symphonic metal.


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

Singer/pianoplayer... something similar to Gino Vannelli's pop, maybe...


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

museummouth said:


> i really don't know which genre my music fits into. i just write and play and feel and sing.
> 
> Katie Osborne Music on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> there you go!


 
Your music is wonderful! It's hard to believe you're not famous yet, because generally musical talent + gorgeousness = fame, you know...


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

I mostly do the metal/rock thing (singing/guitar/banging head on piano). Symphonic metal when I'm feeling all epic and stuff.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

haytham said:


> if u were a music artist ,what music genre u feel u can express yourself through it the best?


Boogie Woogie, playing on the piano.

Still have to learn though.


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

intelligent electronic music


----------



## marie (Mar 13, 2010)

all kinds of, singer/songwriter, indie, electro trash, post punk, electroclash, . . .


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

Piano i would love to compose music and playing it using piano


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I am currently writing a novel....but I also play electric guitar


----------



## momidoll (Mar 1, 2010)

As for my original music, I sing r&b, pop, and soul. I also write songs and produce beats. You can check me out on kitheartist.com or myspace.com/kitheartist
youtube.com/kitheartist
I also gig with cover bands, so I sing quite a few genres.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 17, 2010)

I would be indie/folk or gypsy punk.
So either Laura Marling, or Gogol Bordello >.>;


----------



## elobliss (Oct 18, 2009)

Although I love love love all nearly al types of rock and indie (NO EMO/SCREAMO), I think I'm more suited for the singer/songwriter type, like Jeff Buckley or Rufus Wainright


----------

